# Are Many Of Us CrEaTiVE!?



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

It seems to me that a lot of us are very creative / i am semi creative. I think that ya'll should toss in what you're good at, or what you are learning. 
IF YOU PLAY THE GUITAR / DRUMS, SUBMIT A SHORT RIFF / BEAT OF YOUR OWN CREATION IN A TABLATURE

IF YOU DRAW, SUBMIT A DRAWING

IF YOU WRITE POEMS, STORIES, OR JOKES, LET US READ THEM!

IF YOU COLLECT STAMPS, SEASHELLS, ETC, SHOW US YOUR COLLECTION!

IF YOU ARE A GREAT CHEF, SEND ME SOME FOOD!!!!!!

I'll sack up and contribute to this soon, but i just came up with this idea and so i need to learn how to tab music really quick. I like to drum, play guitar, draw, write, and just toss ideas back and forth with creative folk. Honestly, without creative outlets i know my life would have much less meaning. 

Feel free to start without me 

(P.S. You could also just say what you like to do to express yourself creatively)


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 13, 2005)

I like to draw but i don't draw out of my mind. I usually have something in front of me which i draw. So i guess i'm not that creative :con


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to be an avid artist...
but nowadays I just do sketches and origami.
I do some fiction writing from time to time also.

I'm also creative when solving problems... dunno if that counts.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is a silly one that i wrote:

As you drape your amply curvaceous body
Over my own
Your hair falls from the sides of your breasts
To cover me
Each strand gently caressing in its own way,
Follicles growing only for that purpose….

Unknowingly, you select the food you do strictly for the nutrients your HAIR needs in order for it to be as luxuriant and glowing as possible

As you sing a cradlesong 
your eyes begin to close
Though your appendages collapse
your body remains still
As your bust securely holds your body 
a few more inches off of mine than ever before
I decide
That maybe elephantitis isn’t so bad

THE MERITS OF ELEPHANTITIS

I know- silly. -by the way; whoever reads it is probably dumber as a result, but they might understand me more Peace


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I love to draw. I would submit something however, the scanner doesn't work with my computer. Although my avatar is something I did myself on ms paint.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It changes all the time for me. For a while Id write songs and record them on my computer. I even made cds and sold them because people liked it. I didn't sell it in huge amounts or anything or said it was my beats because it wasn't. I made a lot of beats with fruityloops and took some off websites and made raps. I'm done with that now though because most of what I want to talk about now isn't really rap material and are things I want to keep to myself. I also used to draw a lot when I was younger but got bored of that. Probably the most creative things I do now are making maps for games and just writing ideals and experiences I have on paper. Not much really.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Isn't there an "arts" section for this? Well anyway, I try to write fiction myself, but I've never written something that was good enough (and/or short enough) to post here. Oh well...


----------



## triumphtr79 (Jan 2, 2005)

i am very much into music and am an art major and consider myself very creative. i always believed artistic people are more prone to SA, depression, and OCD. look at how many musicians, artists, actors, etc. suffer from depression and some even commit suicide (that's not meant to be negative, but reality unfortunately). Sometimes I think we pay a price for our creativity because I believe we are smarter than the average joe. It's something with the brain I guess. 

I was once told people with OCD are usually people that are very intelligent, I can relate to that.


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to write some fiction, many software reviews and articles which are published. Does that count as creativity? Anyhow, somewhere along the way I became too lazy to do even my assignments leave aside anything extra.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Old music at:

http://www.myspace.com/jesusrock2005


----------



## Person (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm not very creative but here's a link to 2 of my friends songs(Pour One More, Please Sign Here). If you like them, let me know. I have a bunch more.

http://www.purevolume.com/joerafter


----------

